# Local code for garage wall coverings? Mixed info



## Lucas88 (Jan 18, 2021)

I live in beaverton oregon. My single story home has an unfinished attached garage (exposed studs). Only one wall of the garage is shared with the house and it is finished already. I would like to finish the other two exterior walls and have considered doing plywood. Ive received mixed information on if this is okay or not and im not sure how to find definitive info about this. Any help is appreciated thanks.


----------



## cda (Jan 18, 2021)

Welcome

About what year was the house built??

Will let the house experts talk, but as long as the walls are not separating the garage and main 

Give it a day or two


----------



## cda (Jan 18, 2021)

The garage shall be separated as required by Table R302.6. Openings in garage walls shall comply with Section R302.5. Attachment of gypsum board shall comply with Table R702.3.5. The wall separation provisions of Table R302.6 shall not apply to garage walls that are perpendicular to the adjacent _dwelling unit_ wall

Sorry cannot post table,

Find it here::










						Dwelling-Garage Fire Separation | UpCodes
					

Explore a searchable database of US construction and building code. Code regulations are consolidated by state and city for easier navigation.




					up.codes
				




If it were required you are allowed equivalent 

Not less than 5/8-inch Type X gypsum board or equivalent


----------



## Lucas88 (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks for the info and the links that what i was hoping to find. So it sounds like as long as the wall separating the house from the garage remains the same with gypsum board the others can have the plywood since they are not shared with the dwelling. Im i reading that correctly?


----------



## Teeshot (Jan 19, 2021)

You should be good to go with plywood for the other walls. I did the same in my previous home in CA, and added additional anchor bolts while I was at it and nailed the plywood at 6:12 to achieve a much improved seismic/wind strength than it had with only open studs.


----------



## MACV (Jan 23, 2021)

Is there a habitable space above the garage?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 25, 2021)

Plywood wouldn't be a greater fire hazard than exposed studs and sheathing, especially if the sheathing is foam or celotex.


----------

